# Manigliatrice



## Detango

Ciao a tutti,
Devo tradurre "manigliatrice" in francese e non ho trovato niente.
*S*i tratta di un dispositivo montato su una macchina automatica
che appone le "maniglie" nelle confezioni ad es. di carta igienica o di asciugatutto. Si tratta quindi di una "maniglia" di plastica.
*G*razie per il v*o*s*tro* aiuto*.*


----------



## Corsicum

Ciao,
Une proposition avec l’exemple suivant:
http://www.policartagico.com/la_nostra_azienda.htm
_Sempre più spesso é presente una macchina "manigliatrice" che completa il pacchetto con l'applicazione di maniglia._
_De plus en plus fréquemment un dispositif *« d’utilisation manuelle »* compléte le pack avec l’utilisation d’une poignée_
_De plus en plus souvent un dispositif *« manoeuvrable manuellement »* complète le pack avec la possibilité d’utilisation d’une poignée. _
_De plus en plus souvent un dispositif *« manoeuvrable avec une poignée »* complète le pack avec la possibilité d’utilisation manuelle._
_Manigliatrice = Un dispositif manuel_
Merci d’attendre d’autres avis, je ne suis pas très certain 
___________________________________________

*Detango*, bienvenue sur le forum.


----------



## Detango

Grazie per i suggerimenti.
 e se dicessi "dispositif d'application poignée"


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, alors peut être aussi ?:
Un dispositif d'application avec une poignée => on applique, appliquer 
Un dispositif d'utilisation d'une poignée => on utilise, utiliser


----------



## Detango

Ce que je veux dire est: un dispositif mécanique qui applique une "poigneée" en film de polyéthylène à l'extérieur d'un "sachet" en plastique contenant des rouleaux essuie-tout. Est-ce qu'on peut le comprendre ?


----------



## Corsicum

Je crois comprendre, mais il est préférable d’adapter, tu peux dire par exemple : :
_Un dispositif mécanique muni d’une poignée permet d’appliquer un film de polyéthylène à l'extérieur d'un sachet plastique contenant des rouleaux essuie-tout. _

_Un dispositif mécanique avec une poignée permet d’appliquer un film de polyéthylène par dessus un sachet plastique contenant des rouleaux essuie-tout. _

Mais si tu as le moindre doute, pour éviter des erreurs je te propose d’écrire ta phrase complète en italien, cela permettra de mieux contrôler.
Merci


----------



## Detango

Merci encore de vos suggestions.
La phase en italien est: 
Manigliatrice
Gruppo maniglia con applicatore elettrostatico che permette di applicare la maniglia nel senso di profondità pacco ( dim. P )   nelle varie configurazioni di formato con rotoli posizionati in orizzontale .
Et donc c'est n'est pas le dispositif mécanique qui est muni d'une poignée, mais le dispositif mécanique permet d'appliquer sur les gros paquets d'essuie-tout  une "poignée" latérale en plastique pour en faciliter la "prise".
Merci encore pour votre aide


----------



## Corsicum

Effectivement dans ce contexte on peut dire : Un dispositif poignée. 
Une proposition :
_C’est un dispositif poignée avec un applicateur électrostatique qui permet d’appliquer la poignée sur des paquets volumineux __d'essuie-tout (dim P) de différents formats, les rouleaux étant positionnés horizontalement. La position latérale de la poignée en plastique permet de faciliter la prise. _
__ 
…attendons aussi d’autres propositions ou corrections.


----------

